# Halloween All Year???



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wondering if you guys had thought about putting stuff up for all year. I often get asked if i leave my village up all year and i dont. I dont because it ruins the specialness of it. I have recently found some things that i would like to have up all year. So i thought i would kinda poll you guys for your thoughts. Do you keep stuff out all year? If so does it ruin the fun of decorating each year. I mean do you still get that same shock and giddy feeling when its all done and you step back and are like WOW? THANKS


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I keep a few items out all year: gargoyles, "Jack the Scarecrow", bloody skull fountain, witch bottles, animated butler, resin bats, python, skulls (one is used for serving dip) and grim reapers. The latest additions are the skull chandelier and haunt sign.

Having these items out does not ruin the big day for me at all. Just last weekend I was searching for a pop out skull prop and as soon as opened the many tubs and I smelled the latex it was like halloween all over again!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, i finished some halloween stuff and was like, i want it up NOW!!! Im slowly bringing things into the house..HEHEHHE. Maybe he wont notice the giant scarecrow? I have that in my sunroom under a sheet. He NEVER goes in there.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Leave the scarecrow out T!!! Mine is in the dining room next to the box of skull whistles and 1,296 rubber cockroaches. :devil:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

we have decorations that are out all year that maybe to others they are ahlloween but to us its what we like. There are a few gothic drawings, Dragon candle operas gargoyle candle holders and I would probably have to look to name the rest.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I got props all over the house and garage that I'm working on all year, does that count? Cause if it does, then yes, I have Halloween all year round... WHOO HOO!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

haah - i will agree TD - i dont necesarily decorate on purpose for halloween all year - but my building ways kind of do that for me - theres always something hanging to dry in the basement and dont even get me started on the shed - and we cant forget the 2 story 16 ft wide facade that is STILL UP - i think everyone on our street thinks its a permanent addition  - riley


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I have things out all the time only because they cant fit anywhere else. So my two Skelies sitting on the bench and my crypt are in my living room. Yesterday my oldest daughter came here from collage and me not even thinking about these things being in open view. Well this new guy friend walks in and just sorta stops and looks LOL. She was explaining to him my Halloween all year long hobby. So then he was ok LOL. Im so used to things being out that its all normal for me but to have new folks walk in and see a couple sitting on a bench in my livingroom, well guess they have a right to question it LOL.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I keep a Mr. Thrifty out all year. Have since I got him several years ago. He gets moved around and posed!

There are usually other things lying around, like I have a skull on a plant stand with hubby's cap from Antigua on it that says "Pirates - putting the Naughty into Nautical" and my white bead handmade Christmas Spider.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I never leave decorations up all year long but everytime I go outside with a bucket of paint and all of my supplies I'll see the neigbors from across the canal peeking out the window to see what I'm working on. Yesterday I was corpsing my "Medium Rare" skull (I'm naming everything this year lol) and my neighbor who's working on my kitchen comes outside and complemented my work for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmm lets see, corpse and reaper hanging in the sun room, skulls and dragons on the end table, small skulls and odds and ends of prop parts next to my chair in the living room. Halloween never really goes away here. It's just resting and plotting and planing,waiting with an evil smile for the time to be released apon the world again. I mean, like my tombstones were in the yard all winter.Looked kinda peaceful all covered in snow.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*My parents have props hanging out all over the house. Bats in the living room or hanging from the basement ceiling, Random scary corpsified creatures 6 feet tall hanging out in the Kitchen, Pumpkin ghouls hanging in the basement, I've got a dragon mask in my closet, a walking dragon head cane hanging out in front of the door, chester my latex rat also hangs out in my closet, there's a huge fuzzy spider sitting on top of the work table in the basement, and other odds and ends things floating around.

There's also various in the works latex molds hanging out..And heads. Latex of course.

I would say even with all the "Work in Progress" props hanging around the house and other completed props that have no where else to go, the hint of Halloween is always around. Of course you can't get the good scars until the big day but it's always fun to get strange looks from the neighbors when my parents are working on props in the yard and it's the middle or beginning of the year, far from it being Halloween yet. *


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well im goin to, for my birthday im buying a gargoyle and im putting that sucker right on the side of the house(where my haunt begins) near the gate to the back yard. it will be up all year, thats just for starters.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*I think it's awesome to keep things like that up all year, Pyro. For awhile we had tis coffin siting on the opposite side of the bushes along our walkway. Then of course my parents have their outdoor work station set up along the side of the house with large props and materials flowing out from underneath the tarp. *


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Once we start to remodel with library in our house that will be the room that I am going to make into one of them "whodunnit" rooms. It is my favorite room in the whole house and I have four bookcases with tons of books that i have read. I am planning to paint the walls crimson and the ceiling I am going to buy these ceiling panels that are made of metal from Home Depot and purchase a high back chair with ottoman so I can read without having to read while hubby is watching tv.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Haunti... what exactly do you do with 1,296 cockroaches? I wouldn't know what to do with them all.

As for Halloween up all year... yes and no. Some things that are a storage issue stay up all year long, with the majority of the stuff being packed away from year to year. I have such a large collection (and such a small display area) that only a fraction of it is displayed each year (which is nice because you can rotate through from year to year). 

But, I should also state the in addition to Halloween stuff being up all year long, so is at least one item for each of the other holidays... Easter eggs, turkeys, santa...

The bottom line is... if you like it enough... keep it out year round. If you tire of it after a while... put it away for a bit... then when you pull it out again it will be exciting.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

If only my mom would let me unfortunately all I am allowed to keep out is a marble skull that is only like 4" tall.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Haunti... what exactly do you do with 1,296 cockroaches? I wouldn't know what to do with them all.


They will be part of a bug tunnel my dear!


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes Yes Yes Absolutely!! I keep out a few key village pieces, bats, witches, and skeletons and skulls. I guess looking around I keep out some halloween signs as well. I just started collecting living dead dolls so I am in the process of infiltrating them into my "everyday" haha decor. Also I am embarking on making my own dead babies.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm like most here, there's always something Halloween in the house and garage, mosty little things I'm working on or, things I haven't put away from last year. When asked about the Halloween stuff by a friend, my oldest (17) said, "O' it's always Halloween at my house." :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have stuff out all year. I have my Santa hacked zombie standing right inside the front door, skulls and a few props in my dining room, my "dawna of the dead and zombie zack" dolls in the dining room, and my entire office is being converted to Halloween themed so I can show off even more of my treasures. I can't WAIT to open my B&B so EVERY room can be filled.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

We have Halloween represented fairly in the house
Like the howling clock, a few skulls, spiders, rats …
The basement (wife’s area) and garage (mine area) are project rooms, always Halloween there.
Outside most props are behind the garage.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I keep my Franken Buckey hanging up in my living room all year (he startles quite a few people) and my Buckeys are snuggling eachother in the guest bed, and whatever project I'm working on usually ends up on my dinner table.

Plus I have my gun powder crates (wood crates fo rhiding lights and fog machines with gun powder written on the side) in my back yard freaked some people out at my neighbors party


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can display some skulls, but my wife won't allow it all year round. heh


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I make Halloween related items that I sell for funsies, so I always have assorted Halloween things around.

And just let the rest of you, there are always new projects in various stages of completetion floating around as well.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

It takes a long time to do things right.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess you could say I have stuff out for Halloween all year. My groundbreakers reside in the garage, so when my roommates have company, they normally get to see my groundbreakers first. Then I am working on a groundbreaker now, and the head is on my stereo. And before you walk into my room, I have a drawing that I won from the movie Jeepers Creepers 2, which hangs on my wall.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't have props out, but I'm always surrounded by my costumes. My sewing room is my little sanctuary, the equivalent of the garage or basement for a guy.


----------

